# Sundown Monday MLK



## powhunter (Jan 14, 2012)

I have a FN dream!!  Any of you cats gonna be around?

Steveo


----------



## planb420 (Jan 14, 2012)

powhunter said:


> i have a fn dream!!  Any of you cats gonna be around?
> 
> Steveo



you know it! Look for the goofy jacket!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 14, 2012)

I will probably be around Steve...I will keep my eyes open for ya!


----------



## planb420 (Jan 14, 2012)

What time are you gonna be there? I may go for first spin till around noon to avoid the holiday crowds...unless it stays quite


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 14, 2012)

i don't want to ski @ Sundown on monday but i may end up there if my other plans fall thru.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 14, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i don't want to ski @ Sundown on monday but i may end up there if my other plans fall thru.



Thats a funny joke you told there...who's not in love with the mighty sundown!8)


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 14, 2012)

planb420 said:


> Thats a funny joke you told there...who's not in love with the mighty sundown!8)



i need to get north


----------



## planb420 (Jan 14, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i need to get north



I heard that, especially now that there is some NATTY GOODNESS

I'm hitting up Butternut this Wed with some friends (Not exactally north, but further than Sundown LOL)


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2012)

Gotta work...


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i need to get north



C'mon... a guy told me last night that Sundown's snow is better than what's in VT right now, and that was before last night's snowmaking.  (Seriously, he did.)


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 15, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Gotta work...



+1


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 15, 2012)

severine said:


> C'mon... a guy told me last night that Sundown's snow is better than what's in VT right now, and that was before last night's snowmaking.  (Seriously, he did.)



was he stumbling out of the bar?  :razz:

i just need a change of scenery for a day


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> was he stumbling out of the bar?  :razz:
> 
> i just need a change of scenery for a day



He was actually stone cold sober (both in spirits and spirit). A lot of happy faces last night, despite the cold. But I understand.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 15, 2012)

btw, nice to see you posting here again.


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## jack97 (Jan 15, 2012)

severine said:


> C'mon... a guy told me last night that Sundown's snow is better than what's in VT right now, and that was before last night's snowmaking.  (Seriously, he did.)



I was just there this morning.... they did coat N'easter, only a very small section in the middle has frozen granular, the rest of the trail was softer. In addtion, the coating made some mini whales from middle to the end of the trail. Its taken more shape and skis totally different now.... had a blast as usual. 

BTW, 9 am till noon, that midsection has flat light, could barely see the contours of those mini whales. First two runs, i found those mini whales the hard way....:roll:


----------



## severine (Jan 16, 2012)

jack97 said:


> BTW, 9 am till noon, that midsection has flat light, could barely see the contours of those mini whales. First two runs, i found those mini whales the hard way....:roll:


That's part of the adventure.  

Snowmaking season will be over soon. Let's hope some of the real stuff falls (in a significantly measurable amount) before then!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey Sevie !!!!!!  Glad U R back


----------



## powhunter (Jan 16, 2012)

Should be there around 11

steveo


----------



## saragoldsmith (Jan 17, 2012)

How were the conditions?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2012)

saragoldsmith said:


> How were the conditions?



Here is the trip report from yesterday http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=106293 sounds like it was pretty good.

Are you in CT?


----------

